# Central Bank report to Minister for Finance on mortgage arrears



## Brendan Burgess (19 Dec 2016)

*Department of Finance publishes report on mortgage arrears  *
*16 December 2016*
The Department of Finance has published a report provided by the Central Bank to the Minister on mortgage arrears matters.

In June 2016, the Minister for Finance requested the Governor of the Central Bank to provide him with a report detailing the mortgage restructuring activity within banks and non-banks, the range of solutions offered by non-banks, assessing the range of solutions that may affect borrowers’ capacity to remain in their primary residences, and whether these are addressing the requirements of over-indebted borrowers.

The Report provides the Central Bank's response to the three issues requested by the Minister.

[broken link removed]Read the full report here.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Dec 2016)

Summary to follow


----------

